# conny info?



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Headin up to the erie tribs next sun thru tue. buddy and I thought about fishin conny for a couple of hours sun morning before hookin up with our two buds in Pa. Never fished conny before and would like some info on it if anyone is willing. Just need some guidance to maps for access sites, parking, places to avoid(read private property) and any other info anybody wants to share. Second year of steelin for both of us. Not asking for anyone's secret holes, just a little guidance and info. Thanks.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Check the DNR website for an access map. I dont know how to load a pdf onto here, but they have maps to download.


Looks like its still running pretty high. 




http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04213000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

The ODNR maps r good for most tribs, but for conny it sucks. Googlemap the trib and mark all the bridges and hit them up  they all got a hole around. Just dont tell anyone I Told u!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Will do. Thanks for the info, ChromeBone.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Keep an eye out on the flow gauge, next weeks forcast calls for a chance of rain anything over 200 on the flow gauge will be high and muddy.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Fished Geneva marina today didnt catch anything their. Then went over to conneaut it looked promising i fished the creek/river I used minnows, maggotts, grubs tried a float took the float off and stilll got the big skunko. Im new to this kind of fishing still trying to figure it out, we did find a dead stealhead that looked like it recently died it was a good 26 inch fish also.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Meant to thank you too webothfish.

Thanks for the number ngski. I read that forecast this morning and was wondering what that would do to it. Hopefully it won't be that much rain and we'll be able to get after em.

Sorry about the skunk muskieman but it still beats the [email protected]#! out of work!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Meant to thank you too webothfish.
> 
> Thanks for the number ngski. I read that forecast this morning and was wondering what that would do to it. Hopefully it won't be that much rain and we'll be able to get after em.
> 
> Sorry about the skunk muskieman but it still beats the [email protected]#! out of work!


 oh ya it beats it anytime lol


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Fished Geneva marina today didnt catch anything their. Then went over to conneaut it looked promising i fished the creek/river I used minnows, maggotts, grubs tried a float took the float off and stilll got the big skunko. Im new to this kind of fishing still trying to figure it out, we did find a dead stealhead that looked like it recently died it was a good 26 inch fish also.


I dont know whats up with the conny this year. I skunked out there both times I Fished it, Ive cought fish in creeks west of cleveland. On nice days the harbor fishes good with spoons at sun up. But nothing for me yet in the stream.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

They're just stayin lock-jawed til I get up there Sunday! lol.

Last forecast I read for up there called for rain tonight, 60% Tue nite and 70% Wed nite. Hope its just scattered showers and nothin heavy.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok well im glad to hear that maybe im not going about this all completely wrong im recently new to this kind of fishing but im definitely going to give it another try when I hear a descent report or in a few weeks.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

ChromeBone said:


> I dont know whats up with the conny this year. I skunked out there both times I Fished it, Ive cought fish in creeks west of cleveland. On nice days the harbor fishes good with spoons at sun up. But nothing for me yet in the stream.


Here's my take on the conny, since we've had a wet fall, the conny's actually had great flow and water for the past month, enough water to keep the fish moving into the river, since steelhead can swim a long ways they took the opportunity to keep moving, and the river hasn't dropped low enough to hold them in there normal fishing spots. Plus the water temp is not cold enough for them to start podding up. The fish are there, they are probably in the far upper section of the Conny, it's a big river system, we only have access to 1/4 of it.

Any other thoughts from the more experienced panel members???

Good luck hunting you connynuts.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Saw a couple of steelhead caught, but our party had no hits on Saturday. We fished a variety of nymphs in some good holes, but to no avail.


----------

